# Clutch Problem



## BlackoutV (May 19, 2009)

Okay guys, I'm sure theres a million of these threads, but I need your guys opinion....

I have an 06 gto, all stock...the car sat a lot, and when i went to change the trans fluid, I noticed clutch fluid leaking on the bottom of the trans...so I thought the slave cyl was leaking. Previously, I had lost a bit of travel in the top of the clutch, and it was shifting a bit rough. So, I took it to a local shop to have the slave cyl replaced. I got the car back, and it doesnt seem much better. Is it possible that the master cyl needs to be replaced as well? I just popped off the resivoir cap and saw some debris/dirt at the bottom of it. Could that have messed anything up internally? BTW, the car only has 30k miles on it. Please let me know your guys opinions...thanks


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

Its going to take about 100 miles for the new slave cylinder to adjust out. I know when I replaced my clutch and slave it took about that before it felt "normal" again.


----------



## BlackoutV (May 19, 2009)

hrm...ive probably driven almost 100 miles already in it..maybe not..not entirely sure to be honest. thanks for the input tho..i'll keep driving it and see if anything changes.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It may not have been bled enough. The black stuff is clutch dust that infiltrated past your old slave (and will the new one too). When bled well the system should adjust itself fairly quickly just like your brakes would if you bled them. It works the same way. I'd do a good bleed and then if you pump your clutch pedal for a bit it should be "adjusted"


----------



## BlackoutV (May 19, 2009)

im just not entirely sure how im gonna bleed the system...last time i remember looking for the bleeder valve, it was like inside the trans and i couldnt see it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya you can't see it and you have to be careful not to drop your socket in the transmission (ask me how I know). When you had the slave put in you should have had a $75 remote bleeder put on. Anyone that ever pulls the transmission for whatever reason should. You should be flushing the system from time to time and the remote let's you stand up and do it from the engine bay. Mine has a remote bleeder but here's the opening where yours is. The 5/16" hex head bolt extends up right to the opening.


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

I just redid my clutch and lines...here is how I have my 36" remote bleeder:

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/533763_654693394053_1515222809_n.jpg

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/68195_654693443953_1164821313_n.jpg


----------

